# "erreur bus" ou "erreur adresse" en démarrant 9.2.1



## rchytil (12 Novembre 2001)

2 fois sur 3, lorsque je démarre 9.2.1 (directement ou lors du démarrage de Classic sous MacOSX), j'obtiens un plantage qq secondes après l'affichage de la première extension (une pièce de puzzle avec 2 flèches). Une bombe apparait avec soit "erreur de bus" ou "erreur d'adresse". Et je peux redémarrer. Et parfois, ca replante, parfois ca passe.
J'ai vu quelques référence sur les forum MacG et macnn,  mais jamais de solution (a part zapper la PRAM, et défragmenter -- comment faire ca?)

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème? 

Robin


----------



## Télémac (13 Novembre 2001)

slt

as-tu installer directement Os 9,2,1 ou fait des mises à jour répétitives ?

démarres sous OS 9,2,1 en maintenant la touche shift d'enfoncée et dis nous si le symptôme et le même?

une fois démarrer va dans gestionaire d'extension et sélectionne OS de base et redémarre plusieurs fois pour voir si tu as le même pblm?

je pense qu'il va falloir trouver l'extension qui sème la panique.

Qu'est ce que tu as comme périphérique de branché?

@+


----------



## rchytil (13 Novembre 2001)

Bon, je crois que j'ai résolu le problème.
J'ai trouvé la mention d'autres problèmes que le mien dans les forums, et un conseil revenait: zapper la PRAM (pomme-alt-P-R lors du boot).
Depuis que j'ai fait ça, Classic ou OS 9.2.1 directement ne plantent plus.

pour info, mon 9.2.1 était une mise à jour.
Comme périphériques, j'ai les haut-parleurs sur un port USB de mon Cube, et un hub USB sur l'autre port, sur lesquels sont connectés un scanner Canon, une tablette graphique Wacom, et une imprimante HP (plus souris et clavier).

Merci quand-même pour l'aide.

Robin


----------

